# Xcode et le python



## vladloup (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, J'ai recherché "xcode python" mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Je me demandais simplement s'il existait une version d'xcode pour coder en python. Quel logiciel utilisez-vous pour coder en python ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (4 Juillet 2007)

vladloup a dit:


> Quel logiciel utilisez-vous pour coder en python ?


N'importe quel éditeur de texte fera l'affaire, et celui de XCode n'est pas le meilleur. Fais une recherche pour avoir la liste des éditeurs favoris des Mac Users.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juillet 2007)

vladloup a dit:


> Bonjour, J'ai recherché "xcode python" mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Je me demandais simplement s'il existait une version d'xcode pour coder en python. Quel logiciel utilisez-vous pour coder en python ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Le gars avec un avatar "I LOVE PYTHON" qui traine dans les forums de dev, Warflo qui s'appel.

Ben comme moi il te conseillera l'excellentissime TextMate :love:
_&#224; moins qu'il ai subit une conversion forc&#233;e vers un autre &#233;diteur de texte... :mouais:_


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juillet 2007)

J'ai oubli&#233; d'ajouter quelques arguments en faveur de TextMate :
Un simple pomme+R (comme run) executera le script dans PyMate qui affichera joliment le r&#233;sultat et tout et tout.

Maj+pomme+R ex&#233;cutera le script dans le terminal.

ctrl+maj+V v&#233;rifira la syntaxe de ton code et te donnera les erreurs et leur lignes le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant

ctrl+H affichera la docuementation pour le mot courant


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2007)

et Control+Alt+Shift+P te donnera P4bl0


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et Control+Alt+Shift+P te donnera P4bl0


Nan chez moi &#231;a propose l'utilisation d'une des syntaxes suivantes (et donc de ses Snippets, Commands...) : Perl, Plain Text, Property List ou Python


----------



## Warflo (4 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Le gars avec un avatar "I LOVE PYTHON" qui traine dans les forums de dev, Warflo qui s'appel.
> 
> Ben comme moi il te conseillera l'excellentissime TextMate :love:
> _à moins qu'il ai subit une conversion forcée vers un autre éditeur de texte... :mouais:_



Effectivement, je trouve TextMate excellent pour le Python.
Le seul petit point négatif est qu'il gère mal le repliage des blocs (le folding), à cause de l'indentation.
Mais sinon, il est parfait :love:


----------



## vladloup (6 Juillet 2007)

Dommage, ce logiciel m'a l'air très performant mais aussi assez chère lol (oui j'ai que 17 ans ^^).

Quel est pour vous le meilleur editeur free pour python ?

J'ai par ailleur quelques question au sujet de python, ce langage m'a l'air fort intéressant :


(1) Que pensez-vous de ce langage ?

(2)C'est étrange mais j'ai l'impression que Python ne se compile pas :s comment ça se fait ?

(3) Par ailleurs certain logiciel semble pouvoir compiler le code python en bytecode ?

(4) J'ai vu qu'il y avait d'autre variantes de python comme CPython on les appelle  implémentation pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que c'est ?




Merci infiniment


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Juillet 2007)

vladloup a dit:


> Dommage, ce logiciel m'a l'air très performant mais aussi assez chère lol (oui j'ai que 17 ans ^^).
> 
> Quel est pour vous le meilleur editeur free pour python ?
> 
> ...


Je n'ai aussi que 17 ans (j'en aurais 18 le 30 de ce mois).
Franchement TextMate n'est pas cher pour ce qu'il offre : tu peux toujours demander &#224; tes parents (c'est ce que j'ai fait) de te le payer (39&#8364; c'est pas si &#233;norme que &#231;a).

Moi ce que j'ai fait c'est que j'ai mis un peu de sous de c&#244;t&#233;, puis je les ai donn&#233; &#224; ma m&#232;re (39&#8364 et elle a payer TextMate pour moi avec sa CB via Paypal 


Ben franchement je crois que c'est les 39&#8364; les mieux d&#233;pens&#233; de ma vie 






Mais sinon en gratuit et pas malil y a Smultron et TextWrangler


----------



## sim_mmm (7 Juillet 2007)

vladloup a dit:


> Dommage, ce logiciel m'a l'air tr&#232;s performant mais aussi assez ch&#232;re lol (oui j'ai que 17 ans ^^).
> 
> Quel est pour vous le meilleur editeur free pour python ?



Personnellement j'aime bien Smultron qui int&#232;gre la coloration syntaxique pour Python.



> (1) Que pensez-vous de ce langage ?



J'ai d&#233;j&#224; utiliser un peut python et je le trouvais int&#233;ressant surtout le fait qu'il force l'indentation du code...



> (2)C'est &#233;trange mais j'ai l'impression que Python ne se compile pas :s comment &#231;a se fait ?



C'est normale puisque c'est un langage interpr&#233;t&#233; (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langage_interpr&#233;t&#233;_informatique) au m&#234;me titre que PHP...



> (3) Par ailleurs certain logiciel semble pouvoir compiler le code python en bytecode ?


Je ne suis pas tr&#232;s familier avec cela mais de ce que j'en comprend, dans le cas de Jython, c'est une imp&#233;mentation en java de python, cela permet d'&#233;tendre les capacit&#233; de python pour lui permettre de manipuler des classes &#233;crites en java et g&#233;n&#233;rer le bytecode interpr&#233;table par la JVM...




> (4) J'ai vu qu'il y avait d'autre variantes de python comme CPython on les appelle  impl&#233;mentation pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que c'est ?



Selon ce site (http://www.python.org/dev/implementations.html) ses une fa&#231;on de nomm&#233; l'impl&#233;mentation de base de python en C pour la diff&#233;rencier des autres.


----------



## Warflo (7 Juillet 2007)

vladloup a dit:


> (1) Que pensez-vous de ce langage ?


Ben personnelement je n'en pense que du bien 
Il est assez polyvalent. Tr&#232;s pratique pour le scripting, car de haut-niveau et une bonne int&#233;gration avec les syst&#232;me d'exploitation, assez efficace je crois avec les applications un peu plus lourde comprenant un GUI, et tr&#232;s bon pour des applications web avec ses differents framework web (dont Django).
La syntaxe est l&#233;g&#232;re est pratique, le langage est full-objet, enfin le langage parfait quoi 


vladloup a dit:


> (2)C'est &#233;trange mais j'ai l'impression que Python ne se compile pas :s comment &#231;a se fait ?


Oui, Python est interpr&#233;t&#233;. C'est &#224; dire que le code machine est g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; &#224; la vol&#233; &#224; l'execution. Cela a pour avantage d'&#234;tre relativement multi-plateforme, mais comme inconv&#233;nient d'&#234;tre plus lent &#224; l'execution.


vladloup a dit:


> (3) Par ailleurs certain logiciel semble pouvoir compiler le code python en bytecode ?
> (4) J'ai vu qu'il y avait d'autre variantes de python comme CPython on les appelle  impl&#233;mentation pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que c'est ?


CPython est un interpr&#233;teur python, c'est &#224; dire le logiciel qui transforme le code python en code machine au moment de l'execution. C'est l'interpr&#233;teur par defaut de python et il est &#233;crit en C. Un projet existe, PyPy, pour &#233;crire un interpr&#233;teur python en... python.
Il existe aussi Jython, qui est interpr&#233;teur python qui transforme du code python en bytecode java, qui peut donc &#234;tre execut&#233; par la machine virtuelle Java (JVM), et qui permet aussi d'acc&#233;der au classe Java depuis python.

Voila, j'esp&#232;re avoir r&#233;pondu &#224; tes questions.


----------



## vladloup (7 Juillet 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses ça me fait très plaisir. Finalement, je pense que python est une bonne idée pour moi qui veut débuter la programation (j'ai déjà fait du php) et qui veut travailler avec des copains qui ne sont pas sur mac ^^

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## obi wan (7 Juillet 2007)

+1 pour python, j'adore ce langage 
excellent du petit script à la grosse appli.


----------

